# graphics/png + kde4 + libpng.so.5



## athughlett (Jan 6, 2011)

The situation:

OS: 7.3-RELEASE, i386

I recently installed kde4 using pkg_add after a fresh install of the OS. Everything was working fine so I installed further necessary software.

apache22
php5
gnome2

Everything was going fine until I got to phpMyAdmin. This port wanted the latest/greatest graphics/png. I had done a fresh install to begin with because my earlier kde builds kept failing because they wanted 'libpng.so.5', but found 'libpng.so.6' and after running updates for three days I just decided to start over. I went ahead and did the install for graphics/png. Nothing graphical works now as I had anticipated. I decided to run portupgrade on all ports that depended on graphics/png. Still no luck. I ran it again, and yet still nothing. I have the kdm starting at boot and it gives the following errors:


```
unexpected command -2
192 kdm-bin: :0[1332]: Abnormal termination of greeter for display:0, code:1, signal:0
```

When I run startx from the command line after login I get this message (the part I see as relevant):

```
ksplashx req libpng.so.5
```

The solution:
I have run everything that I could find to upgrade all ports dependent on graphics/png. Am I going to just have to upgrade them independently as I get their errors or is there a better way?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

`$ less +/png /usr/ports/UPDATING`

If you do a clean install it's better to not install any packages that are on the CD/DVD. By the time you get to install it they're old. Just do the base install, then install and update the ports tree. Work from there.


----------



## athughlett (Jan 6, 2011)

I installed by ftp from freebsd.org. It gave me kde 4.3.5 instead of the latest. I already did everything in the UPDATING file. Is there a way that I can deinstall kde4 along with all its dependents first and then reinstall from the bottom up?


----------



## athughlett (Jan 6, 2011)

I have decided to run this:

`portupgrade -faO`

on all problematic ports. Tell me if I am reading the man pages correctly. What I got out of this is that portupgrade would start from the lowest dependent port and work up from there and the *-O* just tells it to ignore the pkgdb dependencies list. Have I got that right?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

The releases will always install the packages that were current when the release was made. They are never updated. In this regard it doesn't matter if you install from floppy, CD, DVD, memorystick or the internet.

There usually is a -stable package tree on the FTP servers which will contain more current packages. But even those will be somewhat older then the versions from the ports tree. 

The portupgrade command looks good, be prepared though, it's going to take a while 

You could also do a `# pkg_delete -a` to remove _every_ installed port/package and just start over. The added benefit of that is that you don't have to worry about which dependency to update first.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

athughlett said:
			
		

> I installed by ftp from freebsd.org. It gave me kde 4.3.5 instead of the latest. I already did everything in the UPDATING file.



It's not clear whether you're using packages or ports.  With packages, you may have to adjust PACKAGEROOT or PACKAGESITE or you'll just get the same old packages that came with the version of the OS you installed.  With ports, you have to update the ports tree with portsnap or csup.



> Is there a way that I can deinstall kde4 along with all its dependents first and then reinstall from the bottom up?



Not easily, AFAIK.  There's a point of view that major port upgrades are best done by backing up /usr/local/etc, using pkg_delete(1) to delete all installed packages/ports, then reinstalling them all.  That can be faster than trying to update everything.  "Using portmaster to do a complete reinstallation of all your ports" at the end of portmaster(8) covers that for ports; don't know if there's a similar document for packages.


----------



## athughlett (Jan 6, 2011)

To begin the installation I was using packages. Periodically I use ports though. I have updated to the latest ports tree, but have not done anything on changing PACKAGEROOT. From what you both are telling me, it would be better to choose one and stay with it rather than toggle back and forth to maintain software compatibility.

This compile is taking a while too. LOL


----------

